# New OBSERVATION HIVE video



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Looks to be a nicely thought out design.


----------



## Comoesq (Nov 14, 2009)

That looks great! I like the style and swinging feature. One question: can you add a super for honey production, if so, where?

I am definitely going to check into this in March.

Jerry


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Jerry
The "swingview" and the "lazy susan table standl" will come in 6 and 8 deep frame models and are not honey production units. never the less I took off 2 deep frames each of honey in my 2 existing hives, after the abundant goldenrod flow late this summer.
Mark


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

wow just what im looking for cant wait for plans


----------



## SoMDBeekeeper (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Great promo video. How much is a fully built unit?

Thanks,


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Orion86 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Great promo video. How much is a fully built unit?
> 
> Thanks,


Hey thanks
The response to our new *OBSERVATION HIVES *from *bonterra bees *has been tremendous. We’re very excited.
We are a couple of weeks away from finishing a brochure with complete information and pricing. We will be happy to send it to you online via Email or hardcopy via Postal Service. 
To request free info just Email:

Please put “ObH” in the subject line.

_We are looking forward to providing you with this dynamically new Observation Hive and to bringing knowledge of this marvelous, keystone creature the Honey Bee to the widest possible audience._

Thanks for your requests,
Mark
bonterra bees 

http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad21/bonterrabees/?action=view&current=ObHpromo.flv


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

We’ve had phenomenal response and are about to start limited production on our new “*SwingView*” OBSERVATION HIVES from bonterra bees.

SEE: http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad21/bonterrabees/?action=view&current=ObHpromo.flv 

After much consideration our initial offering is going to concentrate on the *double-wide *6 & 8 frame deep models, rather than the *single-wide *models.

We would like your opinion on *double-wide *versus *single-wide *indoor Observation Hives. 
Our thinking is; the double-wide offers more “clustering advantage” for hard winter areas.

We would be grateful for your opinions on this decision.

Thanks.
Mark
*bonterra bees*


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

Wish I could see this. every time I open it up, it crashes the browser. I have tried 3 different browsers, same result each time ( firefox and chrome included)

Big Bear


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I cant see it either, does not crash but no pic appears.


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Gentlemen 
Sorry about the crashing. Our IT guy has been switched to feeding the planer. Mostly the photobucket link has been working, but who knows anymore. Here’s our Email address; [email protected] (put ObH in the subject line) Give us a shout and we’ll make sure you get the latest info on our new OBSERVATION HIVES. Your gonna like them. 

THANKS,
Mark 
http://[email protected]


----------

